# Support from Friends



## ktheuerkauf (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going through a divorce and my friends are my support. I am blessed with lots of friends who want to reach out and be supportive, but sometimes I just want to be alone and process it. I've always been a loner and actually don't mind being alone. I don't need a lot of social interaction to feel fulfilled and too much is exhausting. I don't consider myself anti-social. I meet with friends for coffee, I hang out with them, I go to a church group, and I have to be social everyday at work because I teach kindergarten. One of the reasons my husband and I separated was because I wasn't social enough. For some reason I feel this pressure to be social and constantly reach out to people because I'm beginning to view my lack of social interaction as a major flaw. Since we decided to get divorce, I've been social full force, way out of my comfort zone. To be honest, I'm tired of talking about my divorce and people feeling sorry for me. I just want to look inside, process this, and learn how to be single again. Having a friend network is part of this, but it's too much right now. Is this wrong to feel this way? I worry that I'll become a hermit of some sort.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Just an observation - meant as a friend.

If you get feedback in this thread, respond to it.

Nothing discourages those who wish to help you than offering numerous ideas and posts/questions, etc. and everything going silent.

Then, in another week, a new thread.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am curious why you decided to challenge your lack of social interaction now that you are getting divorce as opposed to doing it while you were married?


----------

